

Facebook’s Smoking Gun in the Ceglia Case? The Authentic Contract - wicknicks
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/08/facebook-smoking-gun/

======
thinkcomp
This is the pinnacle of hypocrisy.

I issued countless document requests to Facebook in the course of litigation
over the FACEBOOK trademarks (see
<http://ttabvue.uspto.gov/ttabvue/v?pno=92049206>). I am not a known felon, I
have no criminal record, and the claims were legitimate enough that Facebook
eventually settled. I responded with hundreds of pages of categorized
documents to Facebook's requests. To this day Facebook has not provided any of
the documents I requested, even though they clearly exist.

It's nice to know that Paul Ceglia is the con man we already knew he was, but
let it be known that Mark Zuckerberg has behaved repeatedly in the exact same
manner as the con man he detests.

Here is how Facebook responds to valid document requests:

"Facebook objects to this Request on the ground that it seeks discovery that
is not relevant or reasonably calculated to lead to the discovery of
admissible evidence. Facebook further objects to this Request to the extent
that it seeks documents protected from disclosure by the attorney-client
communication and/or attorney work product privileges. Subject to and without
waiving the foregoing objections and General Objections and Responses,
Facebook responds as follows: Facebook has generally objected to Petitioner's
First Set of Interrogatories...and has no obligation to respond to
Petitioner's First Set of Interrogatories at this time."

Even after filing a Motion to Compel Discovery (see
<http://ttabvue.uspto.gov/ttabvue/ttabvue-92049206-CAN-24.pdf>) I never got to
see the documents.

